# What is this accessory called



## mulierrex (Oct 14, 2016)

I assume it's an accessory, but I'm wondering what the pin-like thing holding the fabric up is called.


----------



## Ireth (Oct 14, 2016)

That picture seems to be broken.


----------



## mulierrex (Oct 14, 2016)

Hm, it works for me. Does this work?


----------



## Ireth (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah, that works. I have no idea what to call that thing, though.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 14, 2016)

Almost looks like some kind of cloak pin/clasp or brooch, though used in a way I haven't seen.


----------



## mulierrex (Oct 14, 2016)

Oh, thank you. Cloak pin was the phrase that was right on the tip of my tongue. Maybe not used in the normal way, but I think cloak pin is close enough.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 14, 2016)

I think it's more like some sort of Celtic Brooch


----------



## Caged Maiden (Oct 14, 2016)

it's a penanular brooch. it's a ring with a little gap in it, and a pin on the ring that slides.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Oct 14, 2016)

Heehee, I was just gonna say brooch.


----------



## skip.knox (Oct 14, 2016)

Penannular - having the form of a ring with a break in it.

Definitely gotta use that word in a sentence some time soon!


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Oct 14, 2016)

skip.knox said:


> Penannular - having the form of a ring with a break in it.
> 
> Definitely gotta use that word in a sentence some time soon!



Ooh, that is a good word.


----------

